# BenQ W1070 too bright or room too bright?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Got my projector half fast setup on a shelf for now just to get me to dial in what screen I need to buy. Before buying a screen I painted Kilz2 primer on the wall and the screen looks washed out no matter what I set.

This is a photo with my phone but my settings I found was the best was GAMMA on "BenQ" and contrast on 30% and brightness on 50 this is also ECO on. projector is 13' away projecting 138" on the wall.

So... a few issues.

1. Room is too bright when projector is on (lights completely out) so I think that there is alot of room gain going on with the light bouncing around and going back onto the screen. The dark scenes the blacks would look good then on bright washed. 

2. Screen is white... maybe need a grey

3. projector needs to be setup properly.


Can anyone comment on if I should just do a grey paint to mimic a grey screen and that would be good enough to correct the problems as it should bring down the whites and darken the blacks...

OR... should painting the room darker first be the next step and/or a combination of the both. I'm afraid if I get a grey screen then later paint a darker grey color of some sort that then it will be too much dark possibly (doubtful).

the main thing is I will pay for an ISF calibration but I really want to dial in my screen type and/or wall & ceiling color first.

Any suggestions here?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the room is able to be made fully dark a white screen is always best. Ideally the room walls should be a dark color and non reflective so an eggshell or less sheen. If the projector has a movie or cinema picture mode that is always the best to work off of.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Ya this photo is in cinema mode. The walls are a lighter color eggshell now. My wife and I are completely color blah when it comes to picking colors but we thought maybe a darker grey would work out good. The grey we picked is WAY darker then the room is now. and the ceiling is not white but it's an off white...

but man... the room lights up bright when the scene is bright.... washes out.

If white is best then I need to paint my room asap, this weekend and see if that helps and if not then I'll have to paint the wall screen a grey before i purchase a real screen.

Problem is I want an AT screen so I can have my speakers behind it but those are typically white.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also, paint the ceiling dark as well at least the area in front of the screen.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Also, paint the ceiling dark as well at least the area in front of the screen.


ya... it's an off white pretty much now. I notice it lights up really good.

Ok... Room first it is.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Another weird thing was even with my walls being a small textured type and being white I was seeing some severe Moire' on my picture.

will a smooth screen eliminate this?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It may help a bit but I think part of it simply is the scaling of the image that the projector is doing. Remember its only a 1200x800 native resolution.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> It may help a bit but I think part of it simply is the scaling of the image that the projector is doing. Remember its only a 1200x800 native resolution.


According to their website it's native 1080p

http://www.benq.us/product/projector/W1070


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ugh, my bad. your right. A textured wall is very likely the cause for sure.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

As Tony said, painting the walls and the ceiling a darker color will help quite a bit. If you can't do that, then a gray screen would be an option but you can't go too gray with the 1070 at your screen size. You don't want the screen to eat up that many lumens. But something like Black Widow Ultra would help and a Neutral gray of about N8 or so would help as well.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When I had my W1070, and a Jamestown 134" screen I was getting eyestrain at night even in ECO mode, and self calibrated. I loved the picture but it was just too bright for me at night on that size screen. When i moved up to the 195" screen and Panasonic AE8000, everyone said it was too big and that it would not be bright enough... We have found that it is not too big, and that it is bright enough. Most of the time people prefer sitting in the front row over the 2nd row. I believe the reason is because we are not as bright as we were with the 134" and the BenQ combo.


----------

